# Ferragamo repairs in London



## Froydis

Hi there,

As I understand it, Ferragamo don’t offer a repair service? I’d love to replace the vara bow on one of my bags as it’s become scuffed  use.

The bag is in pristine condition apart from the bow so it would be amazing if it could be fixed. If anyone has any suggestions or experience, I’d be really interested in hearing from you!


----------



## Selmita

There's the ShoeSpa in London. I haven't tried it, but it has very good reviews. I'm not sure if they repair Ferragamo, though. I would personally send them to Rago Brothers who are the recommended repair company for Ferragamo in North America. They can repair vara bows, and have done this many times as they can source the same fabric: https://www.ragobrothers.com/ferragamo-shoe-repair/

Edited to add: Rago Brothers accept international mail-ins.


----------



## Froydis

Thank you so much for your response. I’ll look into the ShoeSpa and see if I can find out if anyone has used them on the PurseForum. I like that it’s not far from me at all and that I could go there in person.

Do you have experience with Rago Brothers? I’m a little bit wary of sending stuff overseas, also how does it work out with tax?


----------



## Hanash

Froydis said:


> Hi there,
> 
> As I understand it, Ferragamo don’t offer a repair service? I’d love to replace the vara bow on one of my bags as it’s become scuffed  use.
> 
> The bag is in pristine condition apart from the bow so it would be amazing if it could be fixed. If anyone has any suggestions or experience, I’d be really interested in hearing from you!



I have sent my bag back for repair as the zips needed replacing. I took it back to the shop and they sent it to Florence. Have also sent shoes - they have never charged for the service. Try your luck!


----------



## Froydis

Hanash said:


> I have sent my bag back for repair as the zips needed replacing. I took it back to the shop and they sent it to Florence. Have also sent shoes - they have never charged for the service. Try your luck!


Ooh, I didn’t realise they do this. I might try my luck next time I’m in store  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Hanash

Froydis said:


> Ooh, I didn’t realise they do this. I might try my luck next time I’m in store  Thanks for letting me know!


Mine was for a Briana tote bag which I use regularly for work!


----------



## jaskg144

I’ve sent bags off to Handbag Clinic before and they’re fantastic! They are really quick and will tell you everything wrong with it


----------

